# 2.6 kernel, enabled SCSI and USB but can't use USB stick

## Mr_Shameless

Hi   :Smile: 

Im using linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r8. I downloaded the source and compiled the kernel, choosing only what I needed.

I dont have any SCSI drive but I enable SCSI disk to use my USB stick.

I have these options enabled, all of which are built into the kernel:

CONFIG_SCSI, CONFIG_SCSI_PROCFS, CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD,

CONFIG_USB, CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS, CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD, CONFIG_USB_STORAGE, 

CONFIG_FAT_FS, CONFIG_MSDOS_FS, CONFIG_VFAT_FS.

My USB port is only a 1.1 one, not 2.0.

This is the output when I #ls /dev:

```
cdrw1    ptyc7  ptyqf  ptyv7  ptyzf   tty7   ttye1  ttys9  ttyx1

console  ptyc8  ptyr0  ptyv8  random  tty8   ttye2  ttysa  ttyx2

core     ptyc9  ptyr1  ptyv9  rtc     tty9   ttye3  ttysb  ttyx3

cpu      ptyca  ptyr2  ptyva  shm     ttyS0  ttye4  ttysc  ttyx4

disk     ptycb  ptyr3  ptyvb  snd     ttyS1  ttye5  ttysd  ttyx5

dri      ptycc  ptyr4  ptyvc  sound   ttyS2  ttye6  ttyse  ttyx6

dsp      ptycd  ptyr5  ptyvd  stderr  ttyS3  ttye7  ttysf  ttyx7

dvd      ptyce  ptyr6  ptyve  stdin   ttya0  ttye8  ttyt0  ttyx8

fd       ptycf  ptyr7  ptyvf  stdout  ttya1  ttye9  ttyt1  ttyx9

fd0      ptyd0  ptyr8  ptyw0  tts     ttya2  ttyea  ttyt2  ttyxa

floppy   ptyd1  ptyr9  ptyw1  tty     ttya3  ttyeb  ttyt3  ttyxb

full     ptyd2  ptyra  ptyw2  tty0    ttya4  ttyec  ttyt4  ttyxc

hda      ptyd3  ptyrb  ptyw3  tty1    ttya5  ttyed  ttyt5  ttyxd

hda1     ptyd4  ptyrc  ptyw4  tty10   ttya6  ttyee  ttyt6  ttyxe

hda2     ptyd5  ptyrd  ptyw5  tty11   ttya7  ttyef  ttyt7  ttyxf

hda3     ptyd6  ptyre  ptyw6  tty12   ttya8  ttyp0  ttyt8  ttyy0

hda4     ptyd7  ptyrf  ptyw7  tty13   ttya9  ttyp1  ttyt9  ttyy1

hdc      ptyd8  ptys0  ptyw8  tty14   ttyaa  ttyp2  ttyta  ttyy2

hdd      ptyd9  ptys1  ptyw9  tty15   ttyab  ttyp3  ttytb  ttyy3

hpet     ptyda  ptys2  ptywa  tty16   ttyac  ttyp4  ttytc  ttyy4

initctl  ptydb  ptys3  ptywb  tty17   ttyad  ttyp5  ttytd  ttyy5

input    ptydc  ptys4  ptywc  tty18   ttyae  ttyp6  ttyte  ttyy6

kmem     ptydd  ptys5  ptywd  tty19   ttyaf  ttyp7  ttytf  ttyy7

kmsg     ptyde  ptys6  ptywe  tty2    ttyb0  ttyp8  ttyu0  ttyy8

log      ptydf  ptys7  ptywf  tty20   ttyb1  ttyp9  ttyu1  ttyy9

mem      ptye0  ptys8  ptyx0  tty21   ttyb2  ttypa  ttyu2  ttyya

misc     ptye1  ptys9  ptyx1  tty22   ttyb3  ttypb  ttyu3  ttyyb

mixer    ptye2  ptysa  ptyx2  tty23   ttyb4  ttypc  ttyu4  ttyyc

null     ptye3  ptysb  ptyx3  tty24   ttyb5  ttypd  ttyu5  ttyyd

port     ptye4  ptysc  ptyx4  tty25   ttyb6  ttype  ttyu6  ttyye

psaux    ptye5  ptysd  ptyx5  tty26   ttyb7  ttypf  ttyu7  ttyyf

ptmx     ptye6  ptyse  ptyx6  tty27   ttyb8  ttyq0  ttyu8  ttyz0

pts      ptye7  ptysf  ptyx7  tty28   ttyb9  ttyq1  ttyu9  ttyz1

ptya0    ptye8  ptyt0  ptyx8  tty29   ttyba  ttyq2  ttyua  ttyz2

ptya1    ptye9  ptyt1  ptyx9  tty3    ttybb  ttyq3  ttyub  ttyz3

ptya2    ptyea  ptyt2  ptyxa  tty30   ttybc  ttyq4  ttyuc  ttyz4

ptya3    ptyeb  ptyt3  ptyxb  tty31   ttybd  ttyq5  ttyud  ttyz5

ptya4    ptyec  ptyt4  ptyxc  tty32   ttybe  ttyq6  ttyue  ttyz6

ptya5    ptyed  ptyt5  ptyxd  tty33   ttybf  ttyq7  ttyuf  ttyz7

ptya6    ptyee  ptyt6  ptyxe  tty34   ttyc0  ttyq8  ttyv0  ttyz8

ptya7    ptyef  ptyt7  ptyxf  tty35   ttyc1  ttyq9  ttyv1  ttyz9

ptya8    ptyp0  ptyt8  ptyy0  tty36   ttyc2  ttyqa  ttyv2  ttyza

ptya9    ptyp1  ptyt9  ptyy1  tty37   ttyc3  ttyqb  ttyv3  ttyzb

ptyaa    ptyp2  ptyta  ptyy2  tty38   ttyc4  ttyqc  ttyv4  ttyzc

ptyab    ptyp3  ptytb  ptyy3  tty39   ttyc5  ttyqd  ttyv5  ttyzd

ptyac    ptyp4  ptytc  ptyy4  tty4    ttyc6  ttyqe  ttyv6  ttyze

ptyad    ptyp5  ptytd  ptyy5  tty40   ttyc7  ttyqf  ttyv7  ttyzf

ptyae    ptyp6  ptyte  ptyy6  tty41   ttyc8  ttyr0  ttyv8  urandom

ptyaf    ptyp7  ptytf  ptyy7  tty42   ttyc9  ttyr1  ttyv9  usbdev1.1_ep00

ptyb0    ptyp8  ptyu0  ptyy8  tty43   ttyca  ttyr2  ttyva  usbdev1.1_ep81

ptyb1    ptyp9  ptyu1  ptyy9  tty44   ttycb  ttyr3  ttyvb  vcs

ptyb2    ptypa  ptyu2  ptyya  tty45   ttycc  ttyr4  ttyvc  vcs1

ptyb3    ptypb  ptyu3  ptyyb  tty46   ttycd  ttyr5  ttyvd  vcs2

ptyb4    ptypc  ptyu4  ptyyc  tty47   ttyce  ttyr6  ttyve  vcs3

ptyb5    ptypd  ptyu5  ptyyd  tty48   ttycf  ttyr7  ttyvf  vcs4

ptyb6    ptype  ptyu6  ptyye  tty49   ttyd0  ttyr8  ttyw0  vcs5

ptyb7    ptypf  ptyu7  ptyyf  tty5    ttyd1  ttyr9  ttyw1  vcs6

ptyb8    ptyq0  ptyu8  ptyz0  tty50   ttyd2  ttyra  ttyw2  vcs7

ptyb9    ptyq1  ptyu9  ptyz1  tty51   ttyd3  ttyrb  ttyw3  vcsa

ptyba    ptyq2  ptyua  ptyz2  tty52   ttyd4  ttyrc  ttyw4  vcsa1

ptybb    ptyq3  ptyub  ptyz3  tty53   ttyd5  ttyrd  ttyw5  vcsa2

ptybc    ptyq4  ptyuc  ptyz4  tty54   ttyd6  ttyre  ttyw6  vcsa3

ptybd    ptyq5  ptyud  ptyz5  tty55   ttyd7  ttyrf  ttyw7  vcsa4

ptybe    ptyq6  ptyue  ptyz6  tty56   ttyd8  ttys0  ttyw8  vcsa5

ptybf    ptyq7  ptyuf  ptyz7  tty57   ttyd9  ttys1  ttyw9  vcsa6

ptyc0    ptyq8  ptyv0  ptyz8  tty58   ttyda  ttys2  ttywa  vcsa7

ptyc1    ptyq9  ptyv1  ptyz9  tty59   ttydb  ttys3  ttywb  zero
```

If SCSI is enabled, there should be some /dev/sda right?

BTW, I dont quite understand what those pty* are. I've used several linux distros (gentoo included) and FreeBSD, but none of my previous installs had so many devices like this. Is this normal? My previous Gentoo install was from a 700MB CD; I only emerged X and X applications from the internet. But this time I downloaded the minimal CD and installed from there. Maybe it was me doing something wrong here  :Very Happy: 

And, the most important, what do I have to do to enable USB stick?

Thank you very much   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Mr_Shameless

O, this is the output when I #lsusb:

```
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
```

It doesnt matter if the stick is plugged or not. It's the same like that. I have 2 USB ports, and normally there should be 2 lines like that when nothing is plugged in. When the stick is plugged in, one of the two line displays its name.

----------

## Decibels

Let's try a few things:

1) Can you stick something like knoppix livecd in and it works? (It will probably be callled something else on different livecd's. But just see if the usb key works.)

I didn't see where you mention you know it works and on this system, so forgive me if missed that.

2) Have you tried installing Hal and dbus stuff. That will really help and I don't know, you might need it nowdays. I really haven't kept track if you need it or not. I just have it and configured pmount and when I plug my key in, window pops up asking me what I want to do with it. Then it is mounted in /media folder. 

3) Also did you configure 'USB Mass Storage support' in your kernel?

4) Does other usb stuff work. Just checking if you have the correct Uhci or Ohci support. You can check dmeg ( dmesg | grep -i ohci   <if get nothing change ohci to uhci).

Make sure you have that one in the kernel and not the other.

Oh and to one of you questions: Some livecd's will call it something completely different. On my system my key comes up as: /dev/sdc1

----------

## Mr_Shameless

Thank you for your suggestions  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 1) Can you stick something like knoppix livecd in and it works? (It will probably be callled something else on different livecd's. But just see if the usb key works.) 
> 
> I didn't see where you mention you know it works and on this system, so forgive me if missed that.

 

I have Windows dual booting with Gentoo. I havent tried it today but i remember yesterday it worked on Windows, which was after i installed Gentoo. Right now I'm emerging some stuff so I can't check it but after I'm done i will check it for sure  :Smile: 

BTW, that thing called "dbus", is it vital? I tried googling it and the second entry read "... a simple way for applications to talk to one another", but i dont quite get it  :Very Happy: . I remember never enabling that USE flags when compiling programs. Could that be the reason? I thought USB devices had something to do with the kernel, not other programs...

 *Quote:*   

> 3) Also did you configure 'USB Mass Storage support' in your kernel?

 

I checked it. It is CONFIG_USB_STORAGE, isnt it? Then it's already enabled.

 *Quote:*   

> 4) Does other usb stuff work. Just checking if you have the correct Uhci or Ohci support. You can check dmeg ( dmesg | grep -i ohci <if get nothing change ohci to uhci). 
> 
> Make sure you have that one in the kernel and not the other.

 

My chipset is an Intel i810. According to Gentoo's kernel guide, i should choose UHCI. I also tried #dmesg | grep -i ohci. Nothing  :Smile: 

My situation seems hopeless huh? If you need any further information please tell me, i will post them.

Thank you very much  :Smile: 

----------

## Decibels

 *Quote:*   

> I have Windows dual booting with Gentoo. I havent tried it today but i remember yesterday it worked on Windows, which was after i installed Gentoo. Right now I'm emerging some stuff so I can't check it but after I'm done i will check it for sure 

 

I was mainly wanting to make sure it wasn't hardware. And a livecd is a good way to make sure that linux works with it. Just incase.

 *Quote:*   

> BTW, that thing called "dbus", is it vital? I tried googling it and the second entry read "... a simple way for applications to talk to one another", but i dont quite get it . I remember never enabling that USE flags when compiling programs. Could that be the reason? I thought USB devices had something to do with the kernel, not other programs...

 

Vital? Like I said, not really sure. I do believe most people have it now, cause it makes it easier. I did forget if you use it and hal you want to put the USE Flags: hal dbus 

in /etc/make.conf. Sorry forgot. 

Yes, you do have to make sure usb works kernel wise, but there are 'userspace'/'userland' programs that actually use it. The kernel is just for the drivers. But to actually use it you need to have userland apps. Like dbus, hal,.... But I am not sure dbus and hal are vital, depends on your level of expertise and Desktop Manager (kde, gnome, blackbox,..... fluxbox) you use and wether you want to go the old way and configure usb. Much easier with dbus and hal and pmount.

 *Quote:*   

> Quote:
> 
> 3) Also did you configure 'USB Mass Storage support' in your kernel?
> 
> I checked it. It is CONFIG_USB_STORAGE, isnt it? Then it's already enabled.

 

Yes it is. 

 *Quote:*   

> Quote:
> 
> 4) Does other usb stuff work. Just checking if you have the correct Uhci or Ohci support. You can check dmeg ( dmesg | grep -i ohci <if get nothing change ohci to uhci).
> 
> Make sure you have that one in the kernel and not the other.
> ...

 

Then you should have tried 'dmesg | grep -i uhci' 

If you don't get anything then, you don't have the kernel setup correctly. 

Also, if your box has usb2 capability, you might want to ALSO have Ehci in the kernel. 

 *Quote:*   

> My situation seems hopeless huh? 

 

Nope. If doesn't work with livecd or windows, then it is hopeless. If it does, you can get it figured out. 

 *Quote:*   

> Thank you very much 

  Glad to help.  :Smile: 

----------

## daschapa

I think you are missing SCSI generic support

----------

## Decibels

According to the kernel help (at least on my kernel). If he enables, which says has: USB Mass Storage.  It turns on scsi and that he will probably need SD, which is in the list of what he has above: CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD

USB Mass Storage support 

```
CONFIG_USB_STORAGE:

Say Y here if you want to connect USB mass storage devices to your 

computer's USB port. This is the driver you need for USB  

floppy drives, USB hard disks, USB tape drives, USB CD-ROMs,

USB flash devices, and memory sticks, along with    

similar devices. This driver may also be used for some cameras 

and card readers. 

                                                                                                     

This option 'selects' (turns on, enables) 'SCSI', but you    

probably also need 'SCSI device support: SCSI disk support' 

(BLK_DEV_SD) for most USB storage devices.
```

I have SG enabled in my kernel, but only for my scanner. So you can try it, but don't think you need scsi generic.

Tested mine and 'rmmod sg' since nothing is using it. Check is gone, plug the key in and comes back, still nothing using it. Window comes up asking if I want to open in new window. 'rmmod sg' again and doesn't come back and everything works fine. So don't know why exactly it loads it, but isn't using it. Everything works fine after I remove it. Just comes back when first plug in key. So might be blanket coverage or something from the kernel. 

SCSI generic support  

```
CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG:                                                                          

If you want to use SCSI scanners, synthesizers or CD-writers or just                   

about anything having "SCSI" in its name other than hard disks,               

CD-ROMs or tapes, say Y here. These won't be supported by the kernel              

directly, so you need some additional software which knows how to               

 talk to these devices using the SCSI protocol: 
```

Mr_Shameless, did you compile any of these as modules? Or in the kernel? If you did as modules did you also enable these in the kernel to automatically load them? The would be under Loadable module support in the kernel config.

[*] Enable loadable module support 

[*] Automatic kernel module loading 

If you don't you will have to manually loaded them up or put them in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 file. If you want to know if they are loading, just type in command in console: lsmod 

(it only shows modules, not stuff compiled into the kernel).

----------

## gsoe

 *Quote:*   

> O, this is the output when I #lsusb:
> 
> ```
> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
> ```
> ...

 I don't think you're right here. A single USB bus has 2 ports:

```
newpc linux # lsusb

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 005: ID 03f0:0317 Hewlett-Packard LaserJet 1200

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 046d:c024 Logitech, Inc.

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
```

but when nothing is plugged in, it only shows one line, so I think your lsusb output is allright.

Your kernel config seems allright for USB sticks too, and you're right that the stick should show up as /dev/sda, but that device will only be there if the stick is plugged in and udev has picked it up. It should do that automatically, so check the output of 

```
ls /dev | grep ^sd
```

when the stick is plugged and when it isn't. Now, if it shows that udev doesn't pick up the stick, try booting the machine with the stick plugged and check again. These steps should help in localizing the problem.

If the stick simply isn't there in any case, post the output of the following commands:

```
grep ^CONFIG_USB /usr/src/linux/.config

grep ^CONFIG_BLK /usr/src/linux/.config

grep ^CONFIG_SCSI /usr/src/linux/.config

grep ^CONFIG_HOTPLUG /usr/src/linux/.config

grep -i proc_fs /usr/src/linux/.config

grep -i tmpfs /usr/src/linux/.config

dmesg | grep -i uhci

ls /etc/udev/rules.d
```

----------

## tranquilcool

try;

mkdir /media/usbstick 

chmod 666 /media/usbstick

try;

mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /media/usbstick

if there are no errors,

then add to /etc/fstab

/dev/sda1   /media/usbstick   auto   defaults,user,noauto   0 0

add user to plugdev group.

maybe it works!

----------

## Mr_Shameless

Wow, so many helps, thank you all  :Smile: 

I'm currently using Puppy LiveCD and my USB works.

Puppy doesn't have the lsusb command. I tried #dmesg | grep usb and here is the output:

```
usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 45

//Many similar lines here

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 127

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5

usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb-storage: device found at 5

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usb-storage: device scan complete
```

Hold on. I will go back to Gentoo and do the other things you told me to.

O, I forgot to mention that my USB worked with my previous Gentoo install, which was less "manual" than this one  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Mr_Shameless

OK, im in Gentoo now.

The output of #dmesg | grep -i uhci is a series of lines like this:

```
usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address $
```

where $ is a number from 2 to 127. It's very long. When it reaches 127 it goes back to 2 and repeats that many times. Sorry if I sound stupid here. I dont know anything so I just wanna be as descriptive as possible  :Very Happy: 

#ls /dev | grep ^sd doesnt show anything.

#grep ^CONFIG_USB /usr/src/linux/.config

```
CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_MON=y
```

#grep ^CONFIG_BLK /usr/src/linux/.config

```
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y
```

#grep ^CONFIG_SCSI /usr/src/linux/.config

```
CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=y

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=y
```

#grep ^CONFIG_HOTPLUG /usr/src/linux/.config

```
CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y
```

#grep -i proc_fs /usr/src/linux/.config

```

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y
```

#grep -i tmpfs /usr/src/linux/.config

```
CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y
```

#ls /etc/udev/rules.d

```
05-udev-early.rules          70-persistent-net.rules

50-udev.rules                75-cd-aliases-generator.rules

60-persistent-input.rules    75-persistent-net-generator.rules

60-persistent-storage.rules  95-net.rules

70-persistent-cd.rules
```

Thank you for your patience   :Laughing: 

----------

## Mr_Shameless

to tranquilcool: I tried but it did not worked. It said 

```
mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist
```

  :Smile: 

Next im gonna try enabling SCSI generic.

O, about window managers, I use IceWM (mainly) and Fluxbox, case that helps.

----------

## Mr_Shameless

OK, done. I enabled SCSI generic but it didnt help.

(Looks like im spamming here, lol)

----------

## Decibels

 *Quote:*   

> OK, done. I enabled SCSI generic but it didnt help. 

 

I tested that out earlier and said didn't need SG driver. But never hurts to try.

I do see one thing that I have seen cause a conflict before. Having OHCI and UCHI both compiled in the kernel. I'm not dead set it is the problem. But back in the old days seen it happen to me. SO, since you have UCHI.

Remove the CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y 

and recompile your kernel, move  it to boot partition and reboot. See if that helps. Won't hurt for sure, you don't need that driver.

Now, if you did them as modules, then it shouldn't be a problem cause the kernel should just load the ones it needs. 

Plus I still think you should emerge hal and debug, add those USE Flags to make.conf. But to each his own.

----------

## tranquilcool

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OPTION=m

CONFIG_USB_BERRY_CHARGE=m

CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA=m

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=m

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=m

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

these are my usb and scsi sections in .config.

forget the test mount and just edit fstab reboot and retry

you must enable scsi generic

----------

## DirtyHairy

After plugging a USB mass storage device into a working system, dmesg should say something like

```
usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     JetFlash TS128MJF2A       1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

SCSI device sdb: 254000 512-byte hdwr sectors (130 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 0b 00 00 08

sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sdb: 254000 512-byte hdwr sectors (130 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 0b 00 00 08

sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

 sdb: sdb1

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sdb

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete
```

HAL and dbus have absolutely nothing to do with this; you plug the device in, and if USB is working and the mass storage device driver is present, it will claim the device, scan it and, if it was succesful, udev will be notified which then creates the necessary device nodes. Afaik, HAL is just a piece of glue that provides a standardized way for applications (mainly desktop environments) to do tasks as mounting and unmounting; dbus is a demon that provides a sophisticated way of communication between applications.

Whats the content of those many lines you mention in dmesg? Also, what's the output of lspci?

----------

## gsoe

DirtyHairy: Exactly!

Now lets see if the usbstick was found: After booting with the stick plugged do

```
dmesg | grep -i usb
```

You don't need to post all the usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address lines, a description is fine.

Now, to see the full dmesg output caused by the stick alone do the following: Unplug the stick and run

```
dmesg -c
```

then plug it back in and run

```
dmesg
```

and post the output of the last command.

EDIT: About conflicts ohci/uhci: I never experienced that, but it won't hurt to remove ohci before doing the above. ehci is USB 2.0, remove that too.

EDIT EDIT: The CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI/EHCI are different from the OHCI/EHCI drivers. They seem to be some kind of generic options that don't disappear, even if everything in the usb section is removed from menuconfig. Don't bother.

----------

## Mr_Shameless

When compiling the kernel, I did notice and disable EHCI and OHCI (CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD and CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD).

 *Quote:*   

> Remove the CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

  I searched for that in the menu, but it didnt display the path to it. I looked under "Device drivers" --> "USB Support" but couldn't find it. I editted the .config file by hand, trying to delete/comment out that line but after the kernel is compiled, i checked it and that line is brought back again.

Here are the outputs:

#dmesg | grep -i usb

```
usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

usbmon: debugfs is not available

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5

//Many lines like that, numbers running from 2 to 127 then back to 2, repeating many times.

```

#dmesg -c

```
Linux version 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 (root@phnguyen) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3)) #7 PREEMPT Sun Jun 10 16:41:34 ICT 2007

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

sanitize start

sanitize end

copy_e820_map() start: 0000000000000000 size: 000000000009fc00 end: 000000000009fc00 type: 1

copy_e820_map() type is E820_RAM

copy_e820_map() start: 000000000009fc00 size: 0000000000000400 end: 00000000000a0000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000000f0000 size: 0000000000010000 end: 0000000000100000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 0000000000100000 size: 000000001fdf0000 end: 000000001fef0000 type: 1

copy_e820_map() type is E820_RAM

copy_e820_map() start: 000000001fef0000 size: 0000000000003000 end: 000000001fef3000 type: 4

copy_e820_map() start: 000000001fef3000 size: 000000000000d000 end: 000000001ff00000 type: 3

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000ffb00000 size: 0000000000500000 end: 0000000100000000 type: 2

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fef0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fef0000 - 000000001fef3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fef3000 - 000000001ff00000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

510MB LOWMEM available.

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 130800) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   130800

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   130800

On node 0 totalpages: 130800

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 989 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 125715 pages, LIFO batch:31

DMI 2.1 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 GBT                                   ) @ 0x000f6a00

ACPI: RSDT (v001 GBT    AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x1fef3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 GBT    AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x1fef3040

ACPI: DSDT (v001 GBT    AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000c) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x4008

Allocating PCI resources starting at 20000000 (gap: 1ff00000:dfc00000)

Detected 668.216 MHz processor.

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 129779

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 8192 bytes)

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 513180k/523200k available (3116k kernel code, 9468k reserved, 1099k data, 212k init, 0k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xffff8000 - 0xfffff000   (  28 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xe0800000 - 0xffff6000   ( 503 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xdfef0000   ( 510 MB)

      .init : 0xc0522000 - 0xc0557000   ( 212 kB)

      .data : 0xc040b3d2 - 0xc051e1b8   (1099 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc040b3d2   (3116 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 1337.10 BogoMIPS (lpj=668552)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 128K

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000040 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

CPU: Intel Celeron (Coppermine) stepping 03

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: Core revision 20060707

 tbxface-0107 [01] load_tables           : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [DSDT](id 0005) - 424 Objects with 32 Devices 94 Methods 33 Regions

ACPI Namespace successfully loaded at root c05a4c70

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0820)

evxfevnt-0089 [02] enable                : Transition to ACPI mode successful

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb0d0, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

evgpeblk-0951 [04] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 00 to 0F [_GPE] 2 regs on int 0x9

evgpeblk-0951 [04] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 10 to 1F [_GPE] 2 regs on int 0x9

evgpeblk-1048 [03] ev_initialize_gpe_bloc: Found 1 Wake, Enabled 0 Runtime GPEs in this block

evgpeblk-1048 [03] ev_initialize_gpe_bloc: Found 2 Wake, Enabled 0 Runtime GPEs in this block

Completing Region/Field/Buffer/Package initialization:.........................................................................................

Initialized 33/33 Regions 25/25 Fields 23/23 Buffers 8/11 Packages (433 nodes)

Initializing Device/Processor/Thermal objects by executing _INI methods:..

Executed 2 _INI methods requiring 1 _STA executions (examined 36 objects)

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0] bus is 0

Boot video device is 0000:00:01.0

PCI quirk: region 4000-407f claimed by ICH4 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region 4080-40bf claimed by ICH4 GPIO

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Ignore bogus resource 6 [0:0] of 0000:00:01.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: c000-cfff

  MEM window: d4000000-d40fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 8192)

TCP reno registered

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

NTFS driver 2.1.28 [Flags: R/W].

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered (default)

io scheduler cfq registered

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

intel_rng: FWH not detected

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel i810 E Chipset.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xd0000000

Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

input: Sleep Button (CM) as /class/input/input2

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2])

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 2 throttling states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (27 C)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ICH: chipset revision 2

ICH: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: QUANTUM FIREBALLP AS20.5, ATA DISK drive

hda: hw_config=604d

hda: hw_config=604d

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: ASUS DVD-E616A2, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: SAMSUNG CD-R/RW SW-252B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 40132503 sectors (20547 MB) w/1902KiB Cache, CHS=39813/16/63<6>hda: hw_config=604d

, UDMA(66)

hda: cache flushes not supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4

hdc: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdd: ATAPI 52X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 8192kB Cache, UDMA(33)

usbmon: debugfs is not available

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[D] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: irq 5, io base 0x0000d000

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input3

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.14rc1 (Tue Jan 09 09:56:17 2007 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse as /class/input/input4

ReiserFS: hda3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda3: journal params: device hda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda3: checking transaction log (hda3)

ReiserFS: hda3: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 212k freed

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 6

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 7

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 8

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 9

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 10

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 11

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 12

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 13

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 14

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 15

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:05.0[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 17

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 18

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:03.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xe085a000, 00:11:3b:05:90:ed, IRQ 11

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 19

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 20

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 21

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 22

Adding 500464k swap on /dev/hda4.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:500464k

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 23

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 24

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 25

//Many lines, too
```

#dmesg

```
usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 116

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 117

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 118

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 119

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 120

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 121

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 122

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 123

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 124

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 125
```

Thank you for your patience  :Very Happy: 

PS: O, btw, my USB doesnt flash at all.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

if your usb-part doesn't want to work in all cases, please consider trying out a higher kernel-version or lower (e.g. 2.6.21-r2, you mgiht need to unmask it in /etc/portage/package.keywords)

I happened to encounter a similar behavior with some 2.6.20-kernels    :Rolling Eyes: 

good luck   :Wink: 

----------

## Decibels

I wasn't mentioning hal and dbus as fixes, just making life easier when he got it working. Which I also thought would have happened by now.  :Sad: 

I wasn't at home to check but if you have Ohci compiled in or as module it will show as this:

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y  or m for module

Something no one has mentioned. See if udev is even seeing your key, maybe it is calling it something else? Who knows but you can try this: (and at the end you can see my partition is 'finally' called /dev/sdc1 and the key is /dev/sdc )

type: udevmonitor --env        (as root) and hit enter. Then plug the usb key in and see if prints anything out to console. We should see something here to tell us where to look next.

```
linux # udevmonitor --env

udevmonitor prints the received event from the kernel [UEVENT]

and the event which udev sends out after rule processing [UDEV]

UEVENT[1181476138.754855] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-1

ACTION=add

DEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-1

SUBSYSTEM=usb

SEQNUM=1987

PHYSDEVBUS=usb

PHYSDEVDRIVER=usb

UEVENT[1181476138.754921] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-1/usbdev1.5_ep00

ACTION=add

DEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-1/usbdev1.5_ep00

SUBSYSTEM=usb_endpoint

SEQNUM=1988

MAJOR=442

MINOR=4

UEVENT[1181476138.755071] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-1/1-1:1.0

ACTION=add

DEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-1/1-1:1.0

SUBSYSTEM=usb

SEQNUM=1989

PHYSDEVBUS=usb

DEVICE=/proc/bus/usb/001/005

PRODUCT=67b/2515/1

TYPE=9/0/1

INTERFACE=9/0/0

MODALIAS=usb:v067Bp2515d0001dc09dsc00dp01ic09isc00ip00

UDEV  [1181476138.757650] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-1

UDEV_LOG=3

ACTION=add

DEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-1

SUBSYSTEM=usb

SEQNUM=1987

PHYSDEVBUS=usb

PHYSDEVDRIVER=usb

UDEVD_EVENT=1

DRIVER=usb

IN_HOTPLUG=1

UDEV  [1181476138.790670] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-1/usbdev1.5_ep00

UDEV_LOG=3

ACTION=add

DEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-1/usbdev1.5_ep00

SUBSYSTEM=usb_endpoint

SEQNUM=1988

MAJOR=442

MINOR=4

UDEVD_EVENT=1

IN_HOTPLUG=1

DEVNAME=/dev/usbdev1.5_ep00

UDEV  [1181476138.803017] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-1/1-1:1.0

UDEV_LOG=3

ACTION=add

DEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-1/1-1:1.0

SUBSYSTEM=usb

SEQNUM=1989

PHYSDEVBUS=usb

DEVICE=/proc/bus/usb/001/005

PRODUCT=67b/2515/1

TYPE=9/0/1

INTERFACE=9/0/0

MODALIAS=usb:v067Bp2515d0001dc09dsc00dp01ic09isc00ip00

UDEVD_EVENT=1

IN_HOTPLUG=1

UEVENT[1181476138.857407] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-1/1-1:1.0/usbdev1.5_ep81

ACTION=add

DEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-1/1-1:1.0/usbdev1.5_ep81

SUBSYSTEM=usb_endpoint

SEQNUM=1990

MAJOR=442

MINOR=4

UEVENT[1181476138.857449] add@/class/usb_device/usbdev1.5

ACTION=add

DEVPATH=/class/usb_device/usbdev1.5

SUBSYSTEM=usb_device

SEQNUM=1991

PHYSDEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-1

PHYSDEVBUS=usb

PHYSDEVDRIVER=usb

MAJOR=189

MINOR=4

UDEV  [1181476138.875275] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-1/1-1:1.0/usbdev1.5_ep81

UDEV_LOG=3

ACTION=add

DEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-1/1-1:1.0/usbdev1.5_ep81

SUBSYSTEM=usb_endpoint

SEQNUM=1990

MAJOR=442

MINOR=4

UDEVD_EVENT=1

IN_HOTPLUG=1

DEVNAME=/dev/usbdev1.5_ep81

UDEV  [1181476138.898662] add@/class/usb_device/usbdev1.5

UDEV_LOG=3

ACTION=add

DEVPATH=/class/usb_device/usbdev1.5

SUBSYSTEM=usb_device

SEQNUM=1991

PHYSDEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-1

PHYSDEVBUS=usb

PHYSDEVDRIVER=usb

MAJOR=189

MINOR=4

UDEVD_EVENT=1

IN_HOTPLUG=1

DEVNAME=/dev/bus/usb/001/005

UEVENT[1181476139.163025] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.1

ACTION=add

DEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.1

SUBSYSTEM=usb

SEQNUM=1992

PHYSDEVBUS=usb

PHYSDEVDRIVER=usb

UEVENT[1181476139.163066] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.1/usbdev1.6_ep00

ACTION=add

DEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.1/usbdev1.6_ep00

SUBSYSTEM=usb_endpoint

SEQNUM=1993

MAJOR=442

MINOR=5

UEVENT[1181476139.163880] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.1/1-1.1:1.0

ACTION=add

DEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.1/1-1.1:1.0

SUBSYSTEM=usb

SEQNUM=1994

PHYSDEVBUS=usb

DEVICE=/proc/bus/usb/001/006

PRODUCT=67b/2517/1

TYPE=0/0/0

INTERFACE=8/5/80

MODALIAS=usb:v067Bp2517d0001dc00dsc00dp00ic08isc05ip50

UEVENT[1181476139.163913] add@/class/scsi_host/host5

ACTION=add

DEVPATH=/class/scsi_host/host5

SUBSYSTEM=scsi_host

SEQNUM=1995

PHYSDEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.1/1-1.1:1.0/host5

UEVENT[1181476139.163932] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.1/1-1.1:1.0/usbdev1.6_ep01

ACTION=add

DEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.1/1-1.1:1.0/usbdev1.6_ep01

SUBSYSTEM=usb_endpoint

SEQNUM=1996

MAJOR=442

MINOR=5

UEVENT[1181476139.163953] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.1/1-1.1:1.0/usbdev1.6_ep82

ACTION=add

DEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.1/1-1.1:1.0/usbdev1.6_ep82

SUBSYSTEM=usb_endpoint

SEQNUM=1997

MAJOR=442

MINOR=5

UEVENT[1181476139.163974] add@/class/usb_device/usbdev1.6

ACTION=add

DEVPATH=/class/usb_device/usbdev1.6

SUBSYSTEM=usb_device

SEQNUM=1998

PHYSDEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.1

PHYSDEVBUS=usb

PHYSDEVDRIVER=usb

MAJOR=189

MINOR=5

UDEV  [1181476139.167499] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.1

UDEV_LOG=3

ACTION=add

DEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.1

SUBSYSTEM=usb

SEQNUM=1992

PHYSDEVBUS=usb

PHYSDEVDRIVER=usb

UDEVD_EVENT=1

DRIVER=usb

IN_HOTPLUG=1

UDEV  [1181476139.203961] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.1/usbdev1.6_ep00

UDEV_LOG=3

ACTION=add

DEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.1/usbdev1.6_ep00

SUBSYSTEM=usb_endpoint

SEQNUM=1993

MAJOR=442

MINOR=5

UDEVD_EVENT=1

IN_HOTPLUG=1

DEVNAME=/dev/usbdev1.6_ep00

UDEV  [1181476139.210285] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.1/1-1.1:1.0

UDEV_LOG=3

ACTION=add

DEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.1/1-1.1:1.0

SUBSYSTEM=usb

SEQNUM=1994

PHYSDEVBUS=usb

DEVICE=/proc/bus/usb/001/006

PRODUCT=67b/2517/1

TYPE=0/0/0

INTERFACE=8/5/80

MODALIAS=usb:v067Bp2517d0001dc00dsc00dp00ic08isc05ip50

UDEVD_EVENT=1

IN_HOTPLUG=1

UDEV  [1181476139.213021] add@/class/scsi_host/host5

UDEV_LOG=3

ACTION=add

DEVPATH=/class/scsi_host/host5

SUBSYSTEM=scsi_host

SEQNUM=1995

PHYSDEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.1/1-1.1:1.0/host5

UDEVD_EVENT=1

IN_HOTPLUG=1

UDEV  [1181476139.245395] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.1/1-1.1:1.0/usbdev1.6_ep82

UDEV_LOG=3

ACTION=add

DEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.1/1-1.1:1.0/usbdev1.6_ep82

SUBSYSTEM=usb_endpoint

SEQNUM=1997

MAJOR=442

MINOR=5

UDEVD_EVENT=1

IN_HOTPLUG=1

DEVNAME=/dev/usbdev1.6_ep82

UDEV  [1181476139.250609] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.1/1-1.1:1.0/usbdev1.6_ep01

UDEV_LOG=3

ACTION=add

DEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.1/1-1.1:1.0/usbdev1.6_ep01

SUBSYSTEM=usb_endpoint

SEQNUM=1996

MAJOR=442

MINOR=5

UDEVD_EVENT=1

IN_HOTPLUG=1

DEVNAME=/dev/usbdev1.6_ep01

UDEV  [1181476139.273601] add@/class/usb_device/usbdev1.6

UDEV_LOG=3

ACTION=add

DEVPATH=/class/usb_device/usbdev1.6

SUBSYSTEM=usb_device

SEQNUM=1998

PHYSDEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.1

PHYSDEVBUS=usb

PHYSDEVDRIVER=usb

MAJOR=189

MINOR=5

UDEVD_EVENT=1

IN_HOTPLUG=1

DEVNAME=/dev/bus/usb/001/006

UEVENT[1181476144.166394] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.1/1-1.1:1.0/host5/target5:0:0/5:0:0:0

ACTION=add

DEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.1/1-1.1:1.0/host5/target5:0:0/5:0:0:0

SUBSYSTEM=scsi

SEQNUM=1999

PHYSDEVBUS=scsi

UEVENT[1181476144.166437] add@/class/scsi_disk/5:0:0:0

ACTION=add

DEVPATH=/class/scsi_disk/5:0:0:0

SUBSYSTEM=scsi_disk

SEQNUM=2000

PHYSDEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.1/1-1.1:1.0/host5/target5:0:0/5:0:0:0

PHYSDEVBUS=scsi

PHYSDEVDRIVER=sd

UEVENT[1181476144.172371] add@/block/sdc

ACTION=add

DEVPATH=/block/sdc

SUBSYSTEM=block

SEQNUM=2001

MINOR=32

MAJOR=8

PHYSDEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.1/1-1.1:1.0/host5/target5:0:0/5:0:0:0

PHYSDEVBUS=scsi

PHYSDEVDRIVER=sd

UEVENT[1181476144.172402] add@/block/sdc/sdc1

ACTION=add

DEVPATH=/block/sdc/sdc1

SUBSYSTEM=block

SEQNUM=2002

MINOR=33

MAJOR=8

PHYSDEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.1/1-1.1:1.0/host5/target5:0:0/5:0:0:0

PHYSDEVBUS=scsi

PHYSDEVDRIVER=sd

UEVENT[1181476144.172430] add@/class/scsi_device/5:0:0:0

ACTION=add

DEVPATH=/class/scsi_device/5:0:0:0

SUBSYSTEM=scsi_device

SEQNUM=2003

PHYSDEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.1/1-1.1:1.0/host5/target5:0:0/5:0:0:0

PHYSDEVBUS=scsi

PHYSDEVDRIVER=sd

UEVENT[1181476144.172454] add@/class/scsi_generic/sg2

ACTION=add

DEVPATH=/class/scsi_generic/sg2

SUBSYSTEM=scsi_generic

SEQNUM=2004

PHYSDEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.1/1-1.1:1.0/host5/target5:0:0/5:0:0:0

PHYSDEVBUS=scsi

PHYSDEVDRIVER=sd

MAJOR=21

MINOR=2

UDEV  [1181476144.194953] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.1/1-1.1:1.0/host5/target5:0:0/5:0:0:0

UDEV_LOG=3

ACTION=add

DEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.1/1-1.1:1.0/host5/target5:0:0/5:0:0:0

SUBSYSTEM=scsi

SEQNUM=1999

PHYSDEVBUS=scsi

UDEVD_EVENT=1

IN_HOTPLUG=1

UDEV  [1181476144.201664] add@/class/scsi_disk/5:0:0:0

UDEV_LOG=3

ACTION=add

DEVPATH=/class/scsi_disk/5:0:0:0

SUBSYSTEM=scsi_disk

SEQNUM=2000

PHYSDEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.1/1-1.1:1.0/host5/target5:0:0/5:0:0:0

PHYSDEVBUS=scsi

PHYSDEVDRIVER=sd

UDEVD_EVENT=1

IN_HOTPLUG=1

UDEV  [1181476144.202850] add@/class/scsi_generic/sg2

UDEV_LOG=3

ACTION=add

DEVPATH=/class/scsi_generic/sg2

SUBSYSTEM=scsi_generic

SEQNUM=2004

PHYSDEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.1/1-1.1:1.0/host5/target5:0:0/5:0:0:0

PHYSDEVBUS=scsi

PHYSDEVDRIVER=sd

MAJOR=21

MINOR=2

UDEVD_EVENT=1

IN_HOTPLUG=1

DEVNAME=/dev/sg2

UDEV  [1181476144.231600] add@/block/sdc

UDEV_LOG=3

ACTION=add

DEVPATH=/block/sdc

SUBSYSTEM=block

SEQNUM=2001

MINOR=32

MAJOR=8

PHYSDEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.1/1-1.1:1.0/host5/target5:0:0/5:0:0:0

PHYSDEVBUS=scsi

PHYSDEVDRIVER=sd

UDEVD_EVENT=1

IN_HOTPLUG=1

ID_VENDOR=USB_2.0_Flash_Disk

ID_MODEL=USB_Mass_Storage_Device

ID_REVISION=0001

ID_SERIAL=USB_2.0_Flash_Disk_USB_Mass_Storage_Device

ID_TYPE=floppy

ID_BUS=usb

ID_PATH=pci-0000:00:02.2-usb-0:1.1:1.0-scsi-0:0:0:0

DEVNAME=/dev/sdc

DEVLINKS=/dev/disk/by-id/usb-USB_2.0_Flash_Disk_USB_Mass_Storage_Device /dev/disk/by-path/pci-0000:00:02.2-usb-0:1.1:1.0-scsi-0:0:0:0

UDEV  [1181476144.289036] add@/class/scsi_device/5:0:0:0

UDEV_LOG=3

ACTION=add

DEVPATH=/class/scsi_device/5:0:0:0

SUBSYSTEM=scsi_device

SEQNUM=2003

PHYSDEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.1/1-1.1:1.0/host5/target5:0:0/5:0:0:0

PHYSDEVBUS=scsi

PHYSDEVDRIVER=sd

UDEVD_EVENT=1

IN_HOTPLUG=1

UDEV  [1181476144.507508] add@/block/sdc/sdc1

UDEV_LOG=3

ACTION=add

DEVPATH=/block/sdc/sdc1

SUBSYSTEM=block

SEQNUM=2002

MINOR=33

MAJOR=8

PHYSDEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.1/1-1.1:1.0/host5/target5:0:0/5:0:0:0

PHYSDEVBUS=scsi

PHYSDEVDRIVER=sd

UDEVD_EVENT=1

IN_HOTPLUG=1

ID_VENDOR=USB_2.0_Flash_Disk

ID_MODEL=USB_Mass_Storage_Device

ID_REVISION=0001

ID_SERIAL=USB_2.0_Flash_Disk_USB_Mass_Storage_Device

ID_TYPE=floppy

ID_BUS=usb

ID_PATH=pci-0000:00:02.2-usb-0:1.1:1.0-scsi-0:0:0:0

ID_FS_USAGE=filesystem

ID_FS_TYPE=vfat

ID_FS_VERSION=FAT32

ID_FS_UUID=24A9-6E38

ID_FS_LABEL=

ID_FS_LABEL_SAFE=

DEVNAME=/dev/sdc1

DEVLINKS=/dev/flash1 /dev/disk/by-id/usb-USB_2.0_Flash_Disk_USB_Mass_Storage_Device-part1 /dev/disk/by-path/pci-0000:00:02.2-usb-0:1.1:1.0-scsi-0:0:0:0-part1 /dev/disk/by-uuid/24A9-6E38

UEVENT[1181476144.888985] mount@/block/sdc/sdc1

ACTION=mount

DEVPATH=/block/sdc/sdc1

SUBSYSTEM=block

SEQNUM=2005

MINOR=33

MAJOR=8

PHYSDEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.1/1-1.1:1.0/host5/target5:0:0/5:0:0:0

PHYSDEVBUS=scsi

PHYSDEVDRIVER=sd

UDEV  [1181476144.892552] mount@/block/sdc/sdc1

UDEV_LOG=3

ACTION=mount

DEVPATH=/block/sdc/sdc1

SUBSYSTEM=block

SEQNUM=2005

MINOR=33

MAJOR=8

PHYSDEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.1/1-1.1:1.0/host5/target5:0:0/5:0:0:0

PHYSDEVBUS=scsi

PHYSDEVDRIVER=sd

UDEVD_EVENT=1

IN_HOTPLUG=1

                                                                              
```

----------

## DirtyHairy

The dmesg output looks like a communication problem between stick and host; the stick seems to reconnect repeatedly and is not correctly scanned by usb_storage. I second KernelOfTruth; you should propably try up- or downgrading your kernel and seee if it fixes things (sometimes, it is also helpful to reconfigure the new kernel from scratch, although I doubt your problem is related to a faulty configuration). Oh, before you do that, can you check if other USB devices work (e.g. mouse) or if possibly the problem is something as trivial as a bad USB cable or possible a broken port (try sticking it into another port)?

Also, what's your lspci output (there are some buggy hardware implementations of USB that can cause problems, it's propably worth identifying your host controller and googling if there are any know issues with it).

----------

## gsoe

DirtyHairy wrote *Quote:*   

> The dmesg output looks like a communication problem between stick and host;

 That's the point; the last #dmesg shows that it is registered that something happens, but there is nothing like

```
usb-storage: device found at 5

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usb-storage: device scan complete

```

telling that the stick is recognized. Now, there are some possibilities left in the kernel config to try: In menuconfig go to Device drivers -> Block devices -> Low performance USB block driver and enable that. Look in help and notice the advice to enable USB_LIBUSUAL. Find that under Device drivers -> USB support -> The shared table of .... and enable that too. Then recompile, install kernel and give it another try.

----------

## Mr_Shameless

to Decibels: #udevmonitor --env didnt print out anything when I plugged my USB in   :Rolling Eyes: 

to gsoe: under Puppy LiveCD I did get those 3 lines. I tried recompiling the kernel as you told me but it's just the same. I guess I will try another kernel. OMG, i've never installed anything [ Masked ]. Im scared, lol   :Very Happy: . Im going to read the handbook again to make sure how to do it. Thank God there's no dependency things with kernels   :Rolling Eyes: 

BTW, about the "many pty*", when looking at "Device Drivers" --> "Character Devices" --> "Legacy (BSD) PTY support", i guess it is this setting that create many pty*'s in my /dev. They say it's safe to say No, so I say no  :Very Happy: . I dont want anything i dont need.

----------

## Mr_Shameless

I dont know how to downgrade softwares.

Currently the newest source on Gentoo is gentoo-sources-2.6.21-r2. I should choose that rather than gentoo-sources-2.6.21 right?

This is not gonna mess up my computer right? After compiling, I copy the image to /boot and add another entry to /etc/grub.conf without removing the old ones right?

So Im gonna do this:

```
#ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -v =gentoo-sources-2.6.21-r2
```

God bless me   :Very Happy: 

PS: O I figured it out. Downgrading softwares is exactly the same  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gsoe

Ok, yes I noticed. Lets just recap where we stand now:

First, we've eliminated a hardware error. Other OS work.

Next possibility is a kernel error or misconfiguration. This is where we stand right now. dmesg tells us that the kernel recognizes, when something is plugged in, but the kernel doesn't know your usbstick. For now you can forget about anything udev; that's a userspace thing. Only when the kernel level works, does udev take over to create your /dev/sd* devices. I expect that to work fine, when we get that far.

What I suggest now is that you boot the puppy linux or cd that works. Then, with the stick plugged in, post the output of lsmod. That should give us an idea about what kernel options we need, as most kernel options will be compiled as modules.

By the way, did the gentoo install cd pick up the stick. If it did, what kernel version is on it?

----------

## dsd

you should recompile the kernel with CONFIG_USB_DEBUG and post new logs (unfiltered)

----------

## Mr_Shameless

Thank you  :Smile: 

I just recompiled the kernel (2.6.20-r8 ) with CONFIG_USB_DEBUG. Where can I get the log you want?

----------

## gsoe

I think he refers to the #dmesg output, which should now be more detailed. Unfiltered would mean without any | grep something appended.

----------

## Mr_Shameless

Hi again  :Smile: 

I booted with the recompiled kernel, plugged in my USB, typed dmesg and here is the output. Thank you for your patience  :Smile: 

```
Linux version 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 (root@phnguyen) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3)) #10 PREEMPT Mon Jun 11 00:03:38 ICT 2007

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

sanitize start

sanitize end

copy_e820_map() start: 0000000000000000 size: 000000000009fc00 end: 000000000009fc00 type: 1

copy_e820_map() type is E820_RAM

copy_e820_map() start: 000000000009fc00 size: 0000000000000400 end: 00000000000a0000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000000f0000 size: 0000000000010000 end: 0000000000100000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 0000000000100000 size: 000000001fdf0000 end: 000000001fef0000 type: 1

copy_e820_map() type is E820_RAM

copy_e820_map() start: 000000001fef0000 size: 0000000000003000 end: 000000001fef3000 type: 4

copy_e820_map() start: 000000001fef3000 size: 000000000000d000 end: 000000001ff00000 type: 3

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000ffb00000 size: 0000000000500000 end: 0000000100000000 type: 2

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fef0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fef0000 - 000000001fef3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fef3000 - 000000001ff00000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

510MB LOWMEM available.

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 130800) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   130800

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   130800

On node 0 totalpages: 130800

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 989 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 125715 pages, LIFO batch:31

DMI 2.1 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 GBT                                   ) @ 0x000f6a00

ACPI: RSDT (v001 GBT    AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x1fef3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 GBT    AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x1fef3040

ACPI: DSDT (v001 GBT    AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000c) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x4008

Allocating PCI resources starting at 20000000 (gap: 1ff00000:dfc00000)

Detected 668.216 MHz processor.

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 129779

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 8192 bytes)

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 513148k/523200k available (3139k kernel code, 9500k reserved, 1109k data, 212k init, 0k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xffff8000 - 0xfffff000   (  28 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xe0800000 - 0xffff6000   ( 503 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xdfef0000   ( 510 MB)

      .init : 0xc052a000 - 0xc055f000   ( 212 kB)

      .data : 0xc0410d42 - 0xc05261b8   (1109 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc0410d42   (3139 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 1337.09 BogoMIPS (lpj=668547)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 128K

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000040 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

CPU: Intel Celeron (Coppermine) stepping 03

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: Core revision 20060707

 tbxface-0107 [01] load_tables           : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [DSDT](id 0005) - 424 Objects with 32 Devices 94 Methods 33 Regions

ACPI Namespace successfully loaded at root c05acc70

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0820)

evxfevnt-0089 [02] enable                : Transition to ACPI mode successful

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb0d0, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

evgpeblk-0951 [04] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 00 to 0F [_GPE] 2 regs on int 0x9

evgpeblk-0951 [04] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 10 to 1F [_GPE] 2 regs on int 0x9

evgpeblk-1048 [03] ev_initialize_gpe_bloc: Found 1 Wake, Enabled 0 Runtime GPEs in this block

evgpeblk-1048 [03] ev_initialize_gpe_bloc: Found 2 Wake, Enabled 0 Runtime GPEs in this block

Completing Region/Field/Buffer/Package initialization:.........................................................................................

Initialized 33/33 Regions 25/25 Fields 23/23 Buffers 8/11 Packages (433 nodes)

Initializing Device/Processor/Thermal objects by executing _INI methods:..

Executed 2 _INI methods requiring 1 _STA executions (examined 36 objects)

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0] bus is 0

Boot video device is 0000:00:01.0

PCI quirk: region 4000-407f claimed by ICH4 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region 4080-40bf claimed by ICH4 GPIO

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Ignore bogus resource 6 [0:0] of 0000:00:01.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: c000-cfff

  MEM window: d4000000-d40fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 8192)

TCP reno registered

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

NTFS driver 2.1.28 [Flags: R/W].

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered (default)

io scheduler cfq registered

pci 0000:00:1f.2: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x2f00

pci 0000:00:1f.2: Performing full reset

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

intel_rng: FWH not detected

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel i810 E Chipset.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xd0000000

Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

input: Sleep Button (CM) as /class/input/input2

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2])

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 2 throttling states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (27 C)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

usbcore: registered new interface driver ub

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ICH: chipset revision 2

ICH: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: QUANTUM FIREBALLP AS20.5, ATA DISK drive

hda: hw_config=604d

hda: hw_config=604d

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: ASUS DVD-E616A2, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: SAMSUNG CD-R/RW SW-252B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 40132503 sectors (20547 MB) w/1902KiB Cache, CHS=39813/16/63<6>hda: hw_config=604d

, UDMA(66)

hda: cache flushes not supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4

hdc: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdd: ATAPI 52X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 8192kB Cache, UDMA(33)

usbmon: debugfs is not available

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[D] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: UHCI Host Controller

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file 'devices'

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: detected 2 ports

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: Performing full reset

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: irq 5, io base 0x0000d000

usb usb1: default language 0x0409

usb usb1: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb1: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 uhci_hcd

usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1f.2

usb usb1: uevent

usb usb1: usb_probe_device

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb1: adding 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 1-0:1.0: uevent

hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 1-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 1-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

hub 1-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

hub 1-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub 1-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 1-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input3

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.14rc1 (Tue Jan 09 09:56:17 2007 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse as /class/input/input4

ReiserFS: hda3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda3: journal params: device hda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda3: checking transaction log (hda3)

ReiserFS: hda3: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 212k freed

usb usb1: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

usb usb1: uevent

usb 1-0:1.0: uevent

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:03.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xe0844000, 00:11:3b:05:90:ed, IRQ 11

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:05.0[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

Adding 500464k swap on /dev/hda4.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:500464k

eth0: link up, 10Mbps, half-duplex, lpa 0x0000

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

usb usb1: wakeup_rh (auto-start)

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: port 2 portsc 0093,00

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: port 2 portsc 0093,00

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: port 2 portsc 0093,00

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: port 2 portsc 0093,00

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: port 2 portsc 0093,00

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: port 2 portsc 0093,00

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: port 2 portsc 0093,00

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: port 2 portsc 0093,00

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: port 2 portsc 0093,00

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: port 2 portsc 0093,00

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: port 2 portsc 0093,00

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: port 2 portsc 0093,00

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: port 2 portsc 0093,00

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: port 2 portsc 0093,00

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: port 2 portsc 0093,00

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: port 2 portsc 0093,00

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: port 2 portsc 0093,00

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: port 2 portsc 0093,00

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: port 2 portsc 0093,00

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: port 2 portsc 0093,00

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: port 2 portsc 0093,00

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: port 2 portsc 0093,00

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: port 2 portsc 0093,00

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: port 2 portsc 0093,00

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: port 2 portsc 0093,00

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: port 2 portsc 0093,00

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: port 2 portsc 0093,00

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: port 2 portsc 0093,00

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: port 2 portsc 0093,00

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: port 2 portsc 0093,00

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: port 2 portsc 0093,00

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: port 2 portsc 0093,00

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: port 2 portsc 0093,00

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 50ms

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 34

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: port 2 portsc 0093,00

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 50ms

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 35

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: port 2 portsc 0093,00

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 36

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: port 2 portsc 0093,00

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 37

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: port 2 portsc 0093,00

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 38

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: port 2 portsc 0093,00

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 39

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: port 2 portsc 0093,00

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 40

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: port 2 portsc 0093,00

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 41

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: port 2 portsc 0093,00

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 42

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: port 2 portsc 0093,00

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 43

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: port 2 portsc 0093,00

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 44

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: port 2 portsc 0093,00

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 45

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: port 2 portsc 0093,00

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 46

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: port 2 portsc 0093,00

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 47

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: port 2 portsc 0093,00

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 48

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: port 2 portsc 0093,00

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 49

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: port 2 portsc 0093,00

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 50

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: port 2 portsc 0093,00

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 51

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: port 2 portsc 0093,00

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 52

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: port 2 portsc 0093,00

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 53

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: port 2 portsc 0093,00

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 54

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: port 2 portsc 0093,00

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 55

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: port 2 portsc 0093,00

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 56

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004
```

----------

## gsoe

I'm at a loss interpreting these messages, suppose dsd will be back with advice. In the meantime, my best shot is still to boot a livecd that makes the stick work and post the output of #lsmod.

----------

## Scumpeter

Hi, I have a similar problem.

The kernel and udev seem to recognize the stick, but /dev/sd* will not be created. But in my case lsusb shows something:

```
desktop12 ~ # lsusb 

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 046d:c03e Logitech, Inc. Premium Optical Wheel Mouse

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 041e:4120 Creative Technology, Ltd 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

```

The mouse in the first line works just fine.

dmesg with "USB Mass Storage verbose debug" enabled shows:

```
desktop12 ~ # dmesg 

usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 2

usb-storage: storage_disconnect() called

usb-storage: usb_stor_stop_transport called

usb-storage: -- usb_stor_release_resources

usb-storage: -- sending exit command to thread

usb-storage: -- dissociate_dev

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: -- exiting

usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb-storage: USB Mass Storage device detected

usb-storage: -- associate_dev

usb-storage: Vendor: 0x041e, Product: 0x4120, Revision: 0x1111

usb-storage: Interface Subclass: 0x06, Protocol: 0x50

usb-storage: Transport: Bulk

usb-storage: Protocol: Transparent SCSI

scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: device found at 4

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usb-storage: usb_stor_control_msg: rq=fe rqtype=a1 value=0000 index=00 len=1

usb-storage: GetMaxLUN command result is 1, data is 0

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command INQUIRY (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  12 00 00 00 24 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x1 L 36 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 36 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 36/36

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x1 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     CREATIVE MuVo TX FM       1111 PQ: 0 ANSI: 4

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Bad target number (1:0)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Bad target number (2:0)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Bad target number (3:0)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Bad target number (4:0)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Bad target number (5:0)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Bad target number (6:0)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Bad target number (7:0)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: device scan complete

```

I just switched from gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r6 to 2.6.20-r8. I also tried to re-emerge udev. But with no effect.

I am using baselayout-1.12.9-r2.

----------

## gsoe

Hmm, I just tried to compile gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r8 with USB Mass Storage verbose debug set (i'm running 2.6.21-r2, no problems), but the compile exits with an error. It never did that, when I ran that version. I wonder if 2.6.20 is a troublesome revision, there has been some problem posted with grub and 2.6.20...

----------

## gsoe

Well, I have the 2.6.20-r8 running now, and everything is working fine. This is when I plug the usbstick:

```
newpc ~ # dmesg

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 10 chg 0000 evt 0010

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.5: GetStatus port 4 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

hub 1-0:1.0: port 4, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 4: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.5: port 4 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.5: GetStatus port 4 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.5: port 4 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.5: GetStatus port 4 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

usb 1-4: default language 0x0409

usb 1-4: new device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 1-4: Product: USB Flash Memory

usb 1-4: SerialNumber: 0B408360C032EA73

usb 1-4: uevent

usb 1-4: usb_probe_device

usb 1-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 1-4: adding 1-4:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 1-4:1.0: uevent

usb-storage 1-4:1.0: usb_probe_interface

usb-storage 1-4:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

scsi4 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '003'

usb-storage: device found at 3

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access              USB Flash Memory 1.04 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

SCSI device sdc: 1001472 512-byte hdwr sectors (513 MB)

sdc: Write Protect is off

sdc: Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sdc: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sdc: 1001472 512-byte hdwr sectors (513 MB)

sdc: Write Protect is off

sdc: Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sdc: assuming drive cache: write through

 sdc: sdc1

sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sdc

usb-storage: device scan complete

```

Scumpeter, you upgraded from 2.6.20-r6 and that was working allright? Are you sure you did not somehow mess up your config?

----------

## dsd

 *Mr_Shameless wrote:*   

> Hi again 
> 
> I booted with the recompiled kernel, plugged in my USB, typed dmesg and here is the output. Thank you for your patience 

 

this isn't a configuration error. if you can reproduce it with 2.6.21, please report a bug on the gentoo bugzilla.

----------

## Scumpeter

 *gsoe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Scumpeter, you upgraded from 2.6.20-r6 and that was working allright? Are you sure you did not somehow mess up your config?

 

Sorry, if you understood me wrong. I had the problem and I hoped it was a bug, that maybe is fixed in the new version. So I upgraded the kernel (and added "USB Mass Storage verbose debug") . But it did not help.

I will test the 2.6.19 and 2.6.21 and report my experience here soon.

----------

## Mr_Shameless

I tried the 2.6.19-r5 kernel but it didnt work for me either. Im not sure but I believe its me doing it wrong somewhere. Gentoo 2006.1 (kernel 2.6.17?) did work for me in the past. Maybe this time its because i "customize" things too much  :Very Happy: 

Then 2.6.21-r2, i couldnt make it boot. I guess ive been so tired today that i messed it up. I will check it again tomorrow.

Anyway, thank you all for spending time helping me. I appreciate all your helps  :Smile: 

----------

## Mr_Shameless

I just rebooted with gentoo-sources-2.6.21-r2 (without heavily customizing the kernel). It recognized my USB stick. Now I will try changing the options like the old one and see if it still works. I will post my results here soon.

----------

## gsoe

Happy to see that you finally got it working!

----------

## Scumpeter

The 2.6.19 and the 2.6.21 kernels made no change in my case.

----------

## armaoin

i've the same problem with 2.6.20 .. with 2.6.19 it's work fine.

----------

## Scumpeter

My "problem" is solved. I simply forgot to activate "SCSI disk support" (CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD) in the Kernel.

Shame on me that I did not check this before.

----------

## ebsbel

Hi!

My device won't show up either!

When I insert a USB drive I get from dmesg|tail

```
usb 2-4.3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

usb 2-4.3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
```

lsusb renders

```
Bus 007 Device 002: ID 413c:3016 Dell Computer Corp.

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 413c:2003 Dell Computer Corp.

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 07ab:fcdb Freecom Technologies

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0424:2504 Standard Microsystems Corp.

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
```

Freecom is my USB device

I have used kernel 2.6.23-gentoo-r6, vanilla-sources 2.6.23.14 and now I installed 2.6.24-gentoo.

Still same problem. I have enabled every possible configuration in the kernel. Could it be related to hal or udev?

It works under ubuntu, so it is not hardware related.

I would be grateful for any help!

Thanks

E

----------

## Scumpeter

Hi ebsbel,

you need some software, that automounts the usbdrive. In Ubuntu it is (i think) the gnome-volume-manager.

If you use KDE, just emerge kde with the hal useflag.

In other windowmanagers you can use the gnome-volume-manager, ivman or the filemanager thunar for automounting.

----------

## ebsbel

Thanks for the reply, but the problem is that the device doesn't show up at all as a device in /dev/*

I have /dev/sda as my main drive, so I would expect it to show up as /dev/sdb, but I only have /dev/sda and my cd/dvd.

I have used sg_scan, which should tell me if the usb drive is loaded in the device section.

dmesg|tail should also tell me what device I can mount, but it won't go that far.

Appreciate any help!

----------

## ebsbel

I managed to fix the problem.  Apparently there was something in the kernel that was missing. I compiled a new kernel 2.6.23-gentoo-r6 with the config-file from the latest Sabayon release. This kernel has a lot of stuff built in. The size was more than twice that of my old kernel. I still don't know what fixed my problem. I had basically everything that had to do with usb enabled in the kernel. If someone wants to look at my earlier config-file I would be happy to post it. Maybe it can help someone with a similar problem.

E

----------

## mintux

Hi,

I've the same problem as you now, can you show your new .config file please ?

Thanks

----------

## ebsbel

I used this config file. I don't know what settings were different in this config.

http://www.sabayonlinux.org/sabayon/kconfigs/Sabayon-Linux-x86-3.5_Loop1-r1.config

Good luck!

E

----------

## mintux

Thanks, I've no problems any more

bye

----------

